# doodlebug whizzer bendix tail light looking for lit



## bike (Jun 11, 2019)

Want to confirm this, esp doodlebug








thanks


----------



## bricycle (Jun 11, 2019)

Well, now that I'm looking at it.... Doodlebugs had flat fenders, that had a bracket for a curved surface. Mustang? Powell? other?


----------



## frankster41 (Jun 11, 2019)

Looks like a Do Ray light


----------

